# specifications of cooling master cabinets



## shantanu04 (Jun 6, 2010)

pls tell me is there any difference between normal cabinets and cooler master cabinets..if any plss mention here the differentiations..and is there any extra fans or any thing like this..pls mention if any.

i have seen on the net taht this type of cabinets uses some liquids.what are they and what are they use for...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

coolermaster cases are normally recommended because of their build quality and functionality,

For the most part all case are basically the same...as far as fans go I know some people put in 7 to 8 case fans.
But in reality all you need are 2 one in front and one in the back for a front to back air movement.

Then you get into watercooling, those are for enthusiasts that push their computers to the limit as far as overclocking is concerned and need the temps lowered for maximum overclocking.

For general users and gamers...a solid case a couple of fans and you will be good to go.

Just remember that more fans will create more noise in the computer


----------



## shantanu04 (Jun 6, 2010)

what is that liquid called which is used in this types of cabinets for cooling the temperature.

and what type of processors do they use.can p3,p4,dual core,core 2 duo processors be used with this type of cabinet.if not which processors are used.plss suggest.


----------



## shantanu04 (Jun 6, 2010)

what is that liquid called which is used in this types of cabinets for cooling the temperature


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

They are usually referred to as "coolant" - if you wondered about the term. Or were you after the specific brands?

There are a few different ones you can look at here:

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=575&name=Water-Cooling


----------

